

Ask HN: Is December supposed to be a good sales month? - fezzl

Our sales and traffic have been slow in December so far (and I can only imagine that they will get worse), but we cannot trace it to any particular factor, other than December is the holiday season, and B2B SaaS products like ours don't get bought when people are thinking about vacations and family time.<p>Anyone has any input on this matter? Or should we be worried?
======
mjs00
At past b2b software and services companies - my experience is a noticeable
drop in 'kicking the tires' inbound traffic. For the reasons mentioned,
December is not the month people typically start investigating solutions,
asking for information, or starting trials. (Many companies hold non-critical
hiring until Jan for similar reasons)

Two bright spots to focus on:

1\. Any inquiries right now are 'buyers' (like people that visit a car
dealership in the rain). Pay extra attention to inbound inquiries this month,
they have a pressing need and may be able to convert to sale quickly.

2\. Good time to close on existing prospects - offer extra end of year
incentive to any folks on the cusp of closing, in some cases as mentioned they
have budget to spend or lose, in other cases, you just need to make it worth
their while to spend time on you this month rather than next. Don't over-sell,
just a get the offer out, wish happy holidays, and either close or move on.

------
frommers
It can be in B2B. Most people at larger companies have to spend their budgets
or risk losing it so you will often see people making any purchases now they
project they will need in the next 6 months. Also for small businesses like
mine I prepay for my SaaS products and buy any new equipment I need for tax
purposes. Make sure that you allow customers to prepay for your product.

------
helen842000
I don't think people are eager to make business decisions like that in the
last few days before Christmas.

Obviously retail should be booming this time of year but for for B2B, people
will always say "we'll consider it in the new year"

~~~
jetti
It depends. I know my previous company, I was able to get a $3k license for
some software I wouldn't normally get because it was the last week of the
calendar year and if the department didn't spend their budget, they would get
less next year. I would assume situations like that are fairly common,
although it would also mean a lot of sales for B2B would come towards the end
of December.

